# washing aluminum siding



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you guys use a house wash when powerwashing an aluminum sided house or just water. I am a painting contractor that offers powerwashing but have not done that many houses that I was not preping for paint or stain. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks Mike


----------



## 1800Upstate (May 27, 2008)

We use a solution of detergent and bleach, but you have to be really careful about checking the condition of the siding before washing. We have a disclaimer because they're very unpredictable. Some areas that appeared very good will rinse off to bare aluminum. It's tough to check the upper stories during the estimate stage. Just my two cents.


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

Washing aluminum siding is a touch and go thing. Its very easy to wash the color right off the siding.

If you have to wash the siding then I would use a High volume low presser washer, and use some light chemicals, nothing to harsh.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

The only way I would wash one is if their is a written disclaimer ( not sure I would then), or if I am painting it anyway. When you can wet a finger and rub th epaint off, too risky for me just to wash.


----------



## acrylicrecoating (Jun 16, 2008)

We have a disclaimer on our power wash estimates that they have to sign off on before we start the job. Power Washers depending on the age of the siding can leave tracking and bare spots. White siding is the worst. We do not use chemicals just plain pressure and occasionally a light bleach mixture for mold spots. We put in our disclaimer that if tracking does occur due to the age of the siding they are entitled to a free estimate and that we will take off the cost of the power wash from the recoating price when it is completed.:thumbup:


----------

